# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Cần tìm chỗ gia công khoan lỗ ống sắt phi 90

## Đặng Hoàng Anh

Chào các bác!

Em đang cần tìm chỗ nhận gia công khoan lỗ trên ông sắt 

Quy cách : Ống sắt phi 90mm dày 3mm dài 1200mm, lỗ khoan 10mm , mật độ lỗ 1,4mm *1,4mm (Ước tính chắc khoảng 1700 lỗ khoan  :Smile:   )

Số lượng : trước mắt em đặt làm 10 cái, nếu đầu ra của em ổn thì em sẽ đặt làm số lượng ạ  :Smile: 

Yêu cầu : Mật độ lỗ khoan không cần chính xác lắm sai số 1 2mm vẫn có thể chấp nhận dc. Lỗ khoan cũng không cần đẹp, khoan hay đột dập jì cũng dc.
Em ở Buôn Ma Thuột nên bác nào nhận làm phải hỗ trợ gửi hàng ra nhà xe cho em, tất nhiên là phí vận chuyển em sẽ chịu.

Bác nào có thể giúp em xin vui lòng cho em cái giá, sđt liên hệ hoặc alô cho em theo số 01239000056, em tên Hoàng Anh - sn 1984 
Em xin cảm ơn ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Đến giờ này chưa có cụ nào nhận giúp bác thì chắc bác chủ nên mua tôn có lỗ sẵn về lốc thành cái ống rồi hàn mép lại thui, hoặc đi đột lỗ tấm tôn phẳng cũng được

----------


## truongkiet

em không có time nếu ko em nhận rồi

----------


## thuyên1982

em làm được nhưng giá thì cao

----------


## Ga con

Em thấy hơi lạ, lỗ đã 10mm rồi mà khoảng cách có 1.4mm thì làm sao khoan. Hay bác nhầm lỗ 1mm.

Bác mua thép tấm đột lỗ sẵn (để làm sàng ấy), nhưng dày 3mm thì hơi khó kiếm.

Thanks.

----------


## emptyhb

> Em thấy hơi lạ, lỗ đã 10mm rồi mà khoảng cách có 1.4mm thì làm sao khoan. Hay bác nhầm lỗ 1mm.
> 
> Bác mua thép tấm đột lỗ sẵn (để làm sàng ấy), nhưng dày 3mm thì hơi khó kiếm.
> 
> Thanks.


Theo ước tính số lượng lỗ của bác chủ thì khoảng cách giữa các lỗ là 14mm.

----------


## Đặng Hoàng Anh

cám ơn các bác đã vào góp ý.Mấy bữa nay em bận quá ko onl được
Em cũng tính phương án mua tôn lỗ về cuốn nhưng lâu báo giá quá nên khách họ ngừng đặt rồi ạ  :Frown:

----------


## letruongho

> Chào các bác!
> 
> Em đang cần tìm chỗ nhận gia công khoan lỗ trên ông sắt 
> 
> Quy cách : Ống sắt phi 90mm dày 3mm dài 1200mm, lỗ khoan 10mm , mật độ lỗ 1,4mm *1,4mm (Ước tính chắc khoảng 1700 lỗ khoan   )
> 
> Số lượng : trước mắt em đặt làm 10 cái, nếu đầu ra của em ổn thì em sẽ đặt làm số lượng ạ 
> 
> Yêu cầu : Mật độ lỗ khoan không cần chính xác lắm sai số 1 2mm vẫn có thể chấp nhận dc. Lỗ khoan cũng không cần đẹp, khoan hay đột dập jì cũng dc.
> ...


liên hệ A hồ 0909-672-909

----------


## linhlinh869

lưu lại khi  cần sẽ liên hệ ak

----------


## thewind258

Bác còn cần gia công nữa không vậy

----------


## valaw

THÀNH LẬP DOANH NGHIỆP TRỌN GÓI CHỈ VỚI 860.000 VNĐ

Bạn muốn thành lập doanh nghiệp?

Bạn muốn có  GCNĐKDN và Con dấu nhanh nhất ?

Luật Việt Nga VALAW giúp Thành lập

doanh nghiệp siêu tốc



Thành lập doanh nghiệp trọn gói chỉ 860.000 VNĐ

VỚI  860.000 VNĐLUẬT VIỆT NGA – VALAW THỰC HIỆN NHỮNG CÔNG VIỆC SAU

1.     Lựa chọn tên công ty có ý nghĩa, dễ nhớ và phù hợp với các quy định của pháp luật hiện hành.

2.     Lựa chọn các ngành nghề phù hợp với mục đích kinh doanh của Công ty.

3.     Soạn hồ sơ nộp lên Phòng Đăng ký kinh doanh – Sở Kế hoạch và đầu tư.

Trong bước này, LUẬT VIỆT NGA- VALAW sẽ hỗ trợ Quý khách hàng soạn các giấy tờ cần thiết của hồ sơ thành lập công ty bao gồm:


vĐơn đề nghị đăng ký thành lập công ty.

v Điều lệ Công ty

v Danh sách thành viên/cổ đông sáng lập của Công ty

v Sổ đăng ký cổ đông của Công ty (đối với trường hợp công ty cổ phần)

vChứng chỉ hành nghề đối với các ngành nghề kinh doanh yêu cầu chứng chỉ hành nghề (chứng chỉ này không được sử dụng ở các doanh nghiệp khác) hoặc Giấy xác nhận số dư tài khoản của Ngân hàng thương mại VN đối với trường hợp kinh doanh ngành nghề yêu cầu vốn pháp định.


4.     Làm việc với chuyên viên để hoàn tất thủ tục đăng ký thành lập.

5.     Hoàn thành thủ tục khắc con dấu tròn của Công ty.

6.     Thực hiện thủ tục đăng công báo cho công ty

7.     Hướng dẫn, tư vấn Quý công ty thực hiện các thủ tục nộp thuế môn bài và đăng ký thuế sau thành lập với Cơ quan thuế quản lý.

8.     Tư vấn dịch vụ in hoá đơn, chữ ký số.

9.     Tư vấn giải đáp các lĩnh vực đăng ký kinh doanh mà bạn băn khoăn

10.            Tư vấn hướng dẫn và làm thủ tục khai thuế ban đầu tại cơ quan thuế.

11.            Nội dung của dịch vụ thành lập doanh nghiệp – Thành lập Công ty



Thành lập doanh nghiệp nhanh chóng

Hãy đến với LUẬT VIỆT NGA- VALAW để được tư vấn tận tình.

Hotline 09 345 966 36

NHỮNG TÀI LIỆU KHÁCH HÀNG CẦN CUNG CẤPCHO TƯ VẤN LUẬT VIỆT NGA- VALAW

1/ Bản sao chứng thực CMND của người đứng đầu công ty dự kiến thành lập và các thành viên/cổ đông sáng lập dự kiến hoặc bản sao ĐKKD nếu cổ đông/thành viên là tổ chức.

2/ Bản sao chứng thực và Bản gốc để đối chiếu Chứng chỉ hành nghề nếu kinh doanh các ngành nghề yêu cầu chứng chỉ hành nghề.

3/ Giấy tờ chứng minh vốn pháp định nếu kinh doanh các ngành nghề yêu cầu vốn pháp định.

4/ Thông tin về công ty dự kiến thành lập

BẠN CHỈ CẦN CUNG CẤP CHO VIỆT NGA VALAW NHỮNG THÔNG TIN SAU

Thông tin cho việc thành lập doanh nghiệp bao gồm:

vTên công ty dự định thành lập ( Dự kiến 3 tên, tiêng tiếng Việt, Tiếng Anh, Tên Viết Tắt)

vĐịa chỉ trụ sở chính doanh nghiệp

vVốn điều lệ và tỷ lệ góp vốn

vNgành nghề kinh doanh Công ty

vThông tin người đại diện theo pháp Luật Doanh nghiệp.

5/ Giấy tờ chứng minh địa chỉ trụ sở chính là hợp pháp (nếu có yêu cầu).

6/ Giấy tờ khác theo yêu cầu của cơ quan nhà nước có thẩm quyền (nếu có).

Với phong cách làm việc chuyên nghiệp, thủ tục nhanh chóng, Tư vấn LUẬT VIỆT NGA- VALAW sẽ đem lại dịch vụ chất lượng, hài lòng tới Quý khách. Hày gọi cho chúng tôi ngay đề được tư vấn 24/24.  HOTLINE 09 345 966 36

----------

